# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  Demo Step Driver DRV8711 [ Hunter_dt]

## hunter_dt

Tạm ngưng cái ý tưởng " Card TB6560 " do tốn kém không cần thiết, e chuyển qua làm cái Driver lí thuyết là công suất không giới hạn  :Big Grin:  .
Nòng cốt của ý tưởng này là IC DRV 8711 - Step Pre Driver của Ti , nó tương tự IC L297 nhưng khủng hơn rất nhiều , hộ trợ vi bước tới 1/256 @@ . Phần công suất chỉ cần mắc Fet vào thôi, mà Fet càng to công suất càng lớn  :Big Grin:  . Các mode vi bước, decay ... setup qua chuẩn SPI chứ không dùng nút gạt như các IC thông thường, đây có thể cũng là 1 điểm mới  của các IC đời cao chăng . Chém gió vậy thôi chứ nó chạy là may lắm rồi , trước mắt e làm 1 bản demo xem thế nào đã , nếu chạy tốt sẽ làm cho ngon ghẻ . Sau đây là hình ảnh layout của em . 







Datasheet các bác có thể xem ở đây http://www.ti.com/product/drv8711

Bác nào có cùng ý tưởng nhảy vào nhé  :Big Grin:

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, nhatson

----------


## biết tuốt

con này ở việt nam có bán hả bác ? bao tièn 1 con , em mua 1 con ngâm cứu

----------


## biết tuốt

chà chỉ cần mắc fet vào thì cũng khoái nhể đỡ bao thứ  :Big Grin:  không biết có dê toi như TB k ta

----------


## hunter_dt

> chà chỉ cần mắc fet vào thì cũng khoái nhể đỡ bao thứ  không biết có dê toi như TB k ta


Ý tưởng là như thế bác ạ , chạy hay không còn dài lắm. Cái trò mắc fet này dể tèo bỏ mẹ, nhầm cái là đi cả dàn  :Big Grin:

----------


## biết tuốt

em đốt fet cũng nhiều nên có kinh nghiệm  :Big Grin:   , cái gì cũng có giá của nó , ta cứ step by step mà tiến , lái được mạch cầu là làm được khối thứ  :Big Grin:   bác mua được chưa hay ship hàng về ? giá bao nhiêu 1 chú? có ngon hơn dùng MCU làm driver k?

----------


## hunter_dt

> em đốt fet cũng nhiều nên có kinh nghiệm   , cái gì cũng có giá của nó , ta cứ step by step mà tiến , lái được mạch cầu là làm được khối thứ   bác mua được chưa hay ship hàng về ? giá bao nhiêu 1 chú? có ngon hơn dùng MCU làm driver k?


Em Free sample về  :Big Grin:  , nói ngon hơn MCU hay ko là vô cùng, tùy vào trình code của bác . Cơ mà với e mà viết bằng MCU cả đời cũng ko ăn được nó . Mà tại sao phải vất vả trong khi nó tiện như thế  :Big Grin:

----------


## biết tuốt

tiện thì mua đại đi cho xong hehe  :Wink:   đùa chứ bác mần nhanh cho ae coi với

----------


## hunter_dt

> tiện thì mua đại đi cho xong hehe   đùa chứ bác mần nhanh cho ae coi với


Em nhanh nhưng kinh tế e nó ko có nhanh  :Big Grin:  , bác gửi địa chỉ sđt đây, e cho người mang đến tận cửa cho bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## jimmyli

chà bác xin giùm em cái sample được không có gì anh em cùng nghiên cứu cho zui  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

> em đốt fet cũng nhiều nên có kinh nghiệm   , cái gì cũng có giá của nó , ta cứ step by step mà tiến , lái được mạch cầu là làm được khối thứ   bác mua được chưa hay ship hàng về ? giá bao nhiêu 1 chú? có ngon hơn dùng MCU làm driver k?


em chắc chắn ko ngon hơn dùng MCU, 
ví dụ auto reduce, sẽ phải add thêm mạch
cần chạy ở điện áp cao hơn  ko được....
IC DRV 8711 , thế hệ mới có nhiều thông số để tối ưu với 1 motor thông qua SPI, nếu thay motor khác cần phải tối ưu qua cồng spi để đạt được chất lượng dkhien
> có thể phải dùng VDK đề setting các điều kiện ban đầu như vi bước, ko thì phải làm tools để setting IC như microstep chẳng hạn

lười thì chắc DIY 1 cái tool này setting cho nhanh ah



ngoài 1 số vấn đề nho nhỏ, các IC tích hợp rất tốt cho việc dkhien 1 động cơ hoạt động trong  dkien xác định 


một ví dụ, step driv dm442 của leadshine, vi bước 1/10, tốc độ khoảng 60RPM , current profile rất đẹp




với drv8711 cần chạy ở 1/128 mới có current wave from đẹp như leadshine DM




b.r

----------

biết tuốt, CKD, hunter_dt

----------


## nhatson

một drive dùng DRV em thấy trên cnczone, nhỏ gọn rất đáng yêu










chạy cũng gud lắm ah

1/16 step . running 700 ipm 387oz 3.5amp , no heat sink



more
https://www.youtube.com/user/xzeroautomotion/videos


b.r

----------


## nhatson

http://www.trinamic.com/products/int...-driver/tmc262





em thấy con drive này rất tốt, hãng cung cấp cả tool config, 
hảng này nhìu năm trước, em sample được 

hãng cung cấp thông tin hữu ích cho việc config và layout, thông tin hữu ích cho việc sữ dụng IC của hãng như em thấy dùng cho hãng khác cũng tốt

http://www.trinamic.com/_scripts/dow...Connection.pdf
http://www.trinamic.com/_scripts/dow...preadCycle.pdf
http://www.trinamic.com/_scripts/dow...tallGuard2.pdf

có time bác chủ theard ngiên cứu xem sao

b.r

----------

biết tuốt, hunter_dt

----------


## hunter_dt

> http://www.trinamic.com/products/int...-driver/tmc262
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> em thấy con drive này rất tốt, hãng cung cấp cả tool config, 
> hảng này nhìu năm trước, em sample được 
> 
> ...


Bác nhiệt tình quá , nếu mua được IC này e sẽ thử

----------


## CKD

> một ví dụ, step driv dm442 của leadshine, vi bước 1/10, tốc độ khoảng 60RPM , current profile rất đẹp
> 
> 
> 
> với drv8711 cần chạy ở 1/128 mới có current wave from đẹp như leadshine DM


Bác NhatSon làm em yêu mấy con DM442 quá. Kỳ này phải tìm việc cho em nó quá. Sample 3 cái mà cứ để trong kho mãi -> phí  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Bác lo làm gì, tặng em đi :x

----------


## nhatson

> Bác NhatSon làm em yêu mấy con DM442 quá. Kỳ này phải tìm việc cho em nó quá. Sample 3 cái mà cứ để trong kho mãi -> phí


có 1 vấn đề nhỏ, đó là momet dòng DM tốc độ cao kém  :Smile: 

b.r

----------


## hunter_dt

Tìm trên Ti.com thấy cái Kit DRV8711 EVM khá hay nhưng Ti nó bán 100$ chưa kể ship thì mắc quá . Nó cho mình cả PCB design code các kiểu, có 1 tool trên máy tính dạng như kiểu debug mạch, khá tiện .E đã đặt trên Quán Thánh Hà Nội cái PCB này nhưng họ không nhận vì lỗ Via quá nhỏ  :Frown:  . Các bác xem có chỗ nào làm được mà giá thành phải chăng thì giúp em với , e là e kết cái EVM này lắm  rồi . 

Đây là File PCB vẽ bằng Altium và Geber   http://1drv.ms/TpAk01

Hình ảnh : 

Các bác giúp e với ,e là e máu lắm rồi, ko được thì ngồi layout lại  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Hic hic!
100US thì em chơi gecko cho nhanh và luôn.
Vụ nghiêm kíu này trước cũng máu lắm.. nhưng sau khi lâm trận 1 thời gian thì thấy..
- Làm thì học được nhiều.
- Làm thì xí hơn mua nhiều.
- Làm thì đắt hơn mua nhiều.
- Làm thì tốn nhiều công sức hơn mua nhiều.
Vậy nên sau này em chuyển hướng qua "mua". Làm giàu cho người khác  :Big Grin: .
Trước em nghiêm  kíu là làm giàu cho cái đầu của em, nhưng đồng thời thì làm nghèo cái túi quá nhanh. Do mua lắm thiết bị chỉ để em yêu khoa học.

----------

anhcos, Gamo, hunter_dt

----------


## biết tuốt

> Hic hic!
> 100US thì em chơi gecko cho nhanh và luôn.
> Vụ nghiêm kíu này trước cũng máu lắm.. nhưng sau khi lâm trận 1 thời gian thì thấy..
> - Làm thì học được nhiều.
> - Làm thì xí hơn mua nhiều.
> - Làm thì đắt hơn mua nhiều.
> - Làm thì tốn nhiều công sức hơn mua nhiều.
> Vậy nên sau này em chuyển hướng qua "mua". Làm giàu cho người khác .
> Trước em nghiêm  kíu là làm giàu cho cái đầu của em, nhưng đồng thời thì làm nghèo cái túi quá nhanh. Do mua lắm thiết bị chỉ để em yêu khoa học.


cái này đúng à nha  :Wink:  
nhưng khổ nỗi đây là 1 thú vui " bệnh hoạn "  :Wink:  lão Gamo còn mua cả chục cái máy in để phá

----------

anhcos

----------


## hunter_dt

> Hic hic!
> 100US thì em chơi gecko cho nhanh và luôn.
> Vụ nghiêm kíu này trước cũng máu lắm.. nhưng sau khi lâm trận 1 thời gian thì thấy..
> - Làm thì học được nhiều.
> - Làm thì xí hơn mua nhiều.
> - Làm thì đắt hơn mua nhiều.
> - Làm thì tốn nhiều công sức hơn mua nhiều.
> Vậy nên sau này em chuyển hướng qua "mua". Làm giàu cho người khác .
> Trước em nghiêm  kíu là làm giàu cho cái đầu của em, nhưng đồng thời thì làm nghèo cái túi quá nhanh. Do mua lắm thiết bị chỉ để em yêu khoa học.


Cái vấn đề a nêu e cũng suy nghĩ rất nhiều nhưng e kết luận : Nếu kể làm ăn hay kinh doanh thì mình cân nhắc mua hay tự làm cho hợp lí . Còn nếu làm để học thì khuyến khích tự làm để năm bắt công nghệ, nâng cao trình độ . Hơn nữa đây là đam mê của em , vậy nên bác phải khuyến khích em nghiên cứu chứ  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Thì tớ xác định là làm thì học được nhiều mà.
Nhưng đặt mục tiêu làm với những linh kiện đắt tiền thì.. chi phí cho nghiêm cứu cũng đuối à  :Big Grin: .
Nhưng nếu xin được hàng sample thì sướng phải biết. He he.

----------


## hunter_dt

> Thì tớ xác định là làm thì học được nhiều mà.
> Nhưng đặt mục tiêu làm với những linh kiện đắt tiền thì.. chi phí cho nghiêm cứu cũng đuối à .
> Nhưng nếu xin được hàng sample thì sướng phải biết. He he.


   CHuẩn bác ạ, đồ hãng nó xin lắm  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

> CHuẩn bác ạ, đồ hãng nó xin lắm


yeah hãng nó sample thật lực, vì xài nhiều cũng phải nộp tiền cho hãng thôi mà

b.r

----------


## Gamo

Thế hãng TI có đại diện tại VN ko? Có bác nào có kinh nghiệm xin sample của hãng ko (đặc biệt là với các hãng ko có ở VN)?

Cách đây mấy năm, em ghé NXP trên đường Đinh Tiên Hoàng, nói là cần sample ARM của NXP mà ko cty nào ở VN bán hết. Thế là nó cho 10 con ARM Cortex mới nhất đem về nhà vọc.

----------


## nhatson

> Tìm trên Ti.com thấy cái Kit DRV8711 EVM khá hay nhưng Ti nó bán 100$ chưa kể ship thì mắc quá . Nó cho mình cả PCB design code các kiểu, có 1 tool trên máy tính dạng như kiểu debug mạch, khá tiện .E đã đặt trên Quán Thánh Hà Nội cái PCB này nhưng họ không nhận vì lỗ Via quá nhỏ  . Các bác xem có chỗ nào làm được mà giá thành phải chăng thì giúp em với , e là e kết cái EVM này lắm  rồi . 
> 
> Đây là File PCB vẽ bằng Altium và Geber   http://1drv.ms/TpAk01
> 
> Hình ảnh : 
> 
> Các bác giúp e với ,e là e máu lắm rồi, ko được thì ngồi layout lại


gởi file gerber vào sao kim xem sao ah

http://www.saokim.vn/

b.r

----------

hunter_dt

----------

